# Mack snow het blizzard



## Great-Geckos (Jul 25, 2007)

What would be the better option? To buy a male mack snow het blizzard and a mack snow female het blizzard to breed together or to buy a supersnow het blizzard and a mack snow het blizzard (also have a blizzard and a supersnow).

What would each breeding create please - thought I knew, but have got all muddled up now, also, what other combinations of the ones above would produce good results. (Trying where possible to steer clear of producing normals if possible).


----------



## Great-Geckos (Jul 25, 2007)

*Anyone????*

Bump!


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

*Mack snow het blizzard to mack snow het blizzard would get you:*
37.5% (6 in 16) Mack snow possible het blizzard
18.5% (3 in 16) Normal possible het blizzard
18.5% Super Snow possible het blizzard
12.5% (2 in 16) Mack Snow Blizzard
6.25% (1 in 16) Blizzard
6.25% Super Snow Blizzard

*Super Snow het blizzard to Mack Snow het blizzard would get you:*
37.5% (6 in 16) Mack Snow possible het blizzard
37.5% Super Snow possible het blizzard
12.5% (2 in 16) Mack Snow Blizzard
12.5% Super Snow Blizzard

And the super snow het blizzard, when crossed to a blizzard, would produce half mack snow het blizzard and half mack snow blizzards; crossed to a super snow it would produce all super snows possible het blizzard.

If you don't want to produce normals, the super snow is the way to go.


----------



## Great-Geckos (Jul 25, 2007)

*Omg*

Wow - sorry, didn't realise it was going to be that long winded - thanks for taking the time to answer that one sshisto.

Goodness - its complicated isn't it?

I really should consider sticking to completes instead of hets!:smile:

Thanks again.


----------



## mark97r1 (Feb 9, 2007)

Personally i would go with the SS het blizzard x blizzard.
Because blizzards and mack snow blizzards are quite hard to tell apart, so from this pairing you onlly get mack snows half blizzards half het for blizzard. This way you know exactly what you have. 

Though this depends if you are wanting to possibly get a SS blizzard in the first breeding. Though again SS blizzrads are hard to tell apart. Logic says you should spot them because of the eclipse eyes but this isnt accurate because all blizzards can randomly have eclipse or snake eyed eyes.

HTH
Mark


----------



## Great-Geckos (Jul 25, 2007)

*thank you*

thank you for that - yes, I also have a blizzard female and the supersnow het blizzard I have my eye on is a male, the mack snow het blizzard is a female, so they can make up a trio and i'll get the best of everything. 

I'll just have to hope I can work out what i've got when they hatch.:smile:


----------

